# Uterine soundign with IUD Insertion



## bonnyr (Jan 4, 2010)

I read earlier that you can bill for the sounding, 57800, separately from the IUD insertion,58300,  but am having trouble getting the sounding paid.  Can anyone have a resource I can quote supporting medical necessity for the sounding?  Also, anyone in the state of WA having luck getting these paid together?
Thank you,
Bonny


----------



## AHenderson (Feb 2, 2010)

In our OB/GYN office, we never bill the sounding separately as it is considered integral to the placement of the IUD...also, in my Ingenix OB/GYN Coding Companion, it says that 57800 is actually the dilation of the cervical canal, not a uterine sounding...it also says that it is usualy a component of a more complex service and not identified separately...in the explanation of 58300 it says that "...a tool is used to gently pull down the cervix; then it is dilated..."   So with all that said, I would not bill out the 57800


----------

